# Sausage and Beans for the Holiday



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Check this! Besides the Oysters This was a hit at family function last week in Asheville.

Sausage and Beans
Bay leaf
2 onions sliced
3 cloves garlic mashed and sliced
bunch of fresh parsley
1 can of whole peeled tomatoes coarsley cut
1 lb of smoked sausage or Kielbasa- sliced
2 26 oz cans of kidney beans
olive oil under everything
1 quart of burgundy wine can be the cheap stuff- Diego Red goes along way in my kitchen

Saute onion,garlic,parsley,bayleaf, in olive oil. when tender add tomatoes and continue to cook until flavors are blended add sausage,wine and beans and stir occasionally. Continue to simmer, covered until cooked through. Might be 2 hours total or longer


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that sounds great. Saving this on my computer to do later! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That does sound good.


----------

